# 23-

## Silver Lynx

, -   ?  ,  ,        :   ?     ....

----------


## .

, .       ?          ,       .

----------


## Silver Lynx

,    ,    .    ,    ,    ....     .

----------

,  !       .

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Silver Lynx

....     ,   ,        .     ....          ...

----------


## 1960

,          , ,   -      23-   (, , ):   ???  ...

----------


## Silver Lynx

,     -

----------

> ,          , ,   -      23-   (, , ):   ???  ...


  mvf - .     "  ...   ..., ,, .
 -      . :Big Grin:

----------


## Silver Lynx

?
"    "  ...   ..., ,, ."

    ?   -   -  ?  - ?

----------


## 1960

.   - ...     . 23-  ?  ...     .   - ... :    ?    ,      . 23-:  , ,  :   ???

----------


## Silver Lynx

"" . ,       ....

----------

.    -

----------


## 1960

,     -      ....         ,      :     /   23-    ,   ,  ,    - .   : , ,  - ,  ...

----------

,  !!!     .. 
   ,          ..

----------

, ,    (..  ),     (    /).

----------

